# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  2πλός διακόπτης ABB 2006/5 UC

## DimMani

_ΚαληΣπέρα . Αγόρασα την πρίζα της φωτογραφίας(είναι η πίσω πλευρά της) , με 2 διακόπτες και με ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι λειτουργίας , όμως δεν ξέρω πως να την συνδέσω . Από τον τοίχο βγαίνουν 3 καλώδια , 1 με ρεύμα και 2 χωρίς . Ποιο καλώδιο συνδέω και πού ; Κάθε υπόδειξη ευπρόσδεκτη . Ευχαριστώ ._

----------


## νεκταριοος

για χαρα εκει που λεει L βαζεις την φαση δηλαδη αυτο που εχει ρευμα ,ΜΑΥΡΟ  Η ΚΑΦΕ    ακριβοσ απο κατω παει ο Ν ουδετερος  χρωματος  ΜΠΛΕ  και θα αναψει και το λαμπακι ,  και τελος αριστερα το κιτρινο καλοδιο  μετην πρασινη ριγα ειναι η γειωση   ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ  με πρασινη ριγα ΓΕΙΩΣΗ  μην τα βαλεις αναπονα θασου ριχνει το ρελε

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## DimMani

> για χαρα εκει που λεει L βαζεις την φαση δηλαδη αυτο που εχει ρευμα ,ΜΑΥΡΟ  Η ΚΑΦΕ    ακριβοσ απο κατω παει ο Ν ουδετερος  χρωματος  ΜΠΛΕ  και θα αναψει και το λαμπακι ,  και τελος αριστερα το κιτρινο καλοδιο  μετην πρασινη ριγα ειναι η γειωση   ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ  με πρασινη ριγα ΓΕΙΩΣΗ  μην τα βαλεις αναπονα θασου ριχνει το ρελε


_Ευχαριστώ . Ατυχώς για μένα το μαύρο καλώδιο είναι το ηλεκτροφόρο μεν , όμως τα άλλα 2 είναι πράσινα ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 . Εν πάσει περιπτώσει , συνέδεσα το μαύρο στο_ _L__ (έχει σημασία σε ποια από τις 2 τρύπες , ή όχι ) και τα άλλα 2 άκρη-άκρη αριστερά και δεξιά με το εξής παράδοξο αποτέλεσμα : Η ενδεικτική λυχνία ανάβει όταν σβήνω/κλείνω τους διακόπτες . Πως θα βρω την_ _γείωση__ με τόση παρασινίλα ;; Ρελέ δεν μου έριξε παρά του ότι τα έβαλα και αντίστροφα . Τί στραβό κάνω ;; _

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου επειδη δεν γνωριζεις και επειδη εχουμε να κανουμε με ταση δικτυου θα σου ελεγα να μην κανεις τιποτα. καλεσε ηλεκτρολογο για να τα κανει ολα αυτος με τον σωστο τροπο.

----------

DimMani (05-12-18), nyannaco (02-12-18)

----------


## tipos

Μια χαρά τα έβαλες,ο σκοπός είναι να ανάβει το λαμπάκι όταν σβήνεις το φως. Μην ψάχνεις να βρεις ουδέτερο και γείωση σε διακόπτη, δεν έχει. Από τα καλώδια που έχεις το ένα είναι η φάση και τα άλλα δύο είναι επιστροφές για να ανάψει το ή τα φωτιστικά.

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> για χαρα εκει που λεει L βαζεις την φαση δηλαδη αυτο που εχει ρευμα ,ΜΑΥΡΟ  Η ΚΑΦΕ    ακριβοσ απο κατω παει ο Ν ουδετερος  χρωματος  ΜΠΛΕ  και θα αναψει και το λαμπακι ,


Βλέπε σχηματικό κάπου στην μέση (αναφέρεται σε μονό διακόπτη)
https://www.prestig.ru/elektrika/roz...83_1012-0-2157
Το παραπάνω σχηματικό απαντά και την παρακάτω ερώτηση?



> _και τα άλλα 2 άκρη-άκρη αριστερά και δεξιά με το εξής παράδοξο  αποτέλεσμα : Η ενδεικτική λυχνία ανάβει όταν σβήνω/κλείνω τους διακόπτες  ._


Με την έννοια να είναι μόνο ενδεικτικό όταν είναι σβησμένα τα φώτα .

Για να έχει 3 καλώδια (1 μαύρο και 2 κιτρινοπράσινα ) το μαύρο πιθανόν το L και τα 2 κιτρινοπράσινα προορίζονται ως συνέχειες φάσης σε 2 ξεχωριστά φωτιστικά .

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## DimMani

> φιλε μου επειδη δεν γνωριζεις και επειδη εχουμε να κανουμε με ταση δικτυου θα σου ελεγα να μην κανεις τιποτα. καλεσε ηλεκτρολογο για να τα κανει ολα αυτος με τον σωστο τροπο.


Δουλεύω πάντα με κλειστή την ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα .

----------


## DimMani

"Με την έννοια να είναι μόνο ενδεικτικό όταν είναι σβησμένα τα φώτα" . Ζήτησα με ενδεικτική λυχνία λειτουργίας , άρα υπάρχει και ενδεικτική λυχνία ΜΗ λειτουργίας ;

----------


## chipakos-original

> _Ευχαριστώ . Ατυχώς για μένα το μαύρο καλώδιο είναι το ηλεκτροφόρο μεν , όμως τα άλλα 2 είναι πράσινα ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 . Εν πάσει περιπτώσει , συνέδεσα το μαύρο στο_ _L__ (έχει σημασία σε ποια από τις 2 τρύπες , ή όχι ) και τα άλλα 2 άκρη-άκρη αριστερά και δεξιά με το εξής παράδοξο αποτέλεσμα : Η ενδεικτική λυχνία ανάβει όταν σβήνω/κλείνω τους διακόπτες . Πως θα βρω την_ _γείωση__ με τόση παρασινίλα ;; Ρελέ δεν μου έριξε παρά του ότι τα έβαλα και αντίστροφα . Τί στραβό κάνω ;; _


Τίποτε στραβό δεν έχεις κάνει . Ετσι συνδέεται και δεν υπάρχει γείωση ΟΥΤΕ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΣ μέσα στον διακόπτη.Το μαύρο είναι η φάση συνδέεται στο L και τα άλλα δύο καλώδια είναι η έξοδος του διακόπτη και συνδέονται στις δύο θέσεις από κάτω για δύο φωτιστικά όπως σου είπε ο Πέτρος στο #6.Το λαμπάκι που είναι μέσα στον διακόπτη ανάβει μόνο όταν σβήνει Η ΜΙΑ από τις δύο λάμπες διότι συνδέεται μόνο στην μία επιστροφή και είναι ένδειξη έτσι ώστε τη νύχτα να βλέπεις που βρίσκεται ο διακόπτης και να μην τον ψάχνεις . Είναι και όμορφος την νύχτα.Αν συνδέσεις στο φωτιστικό σου λάμπα οικονομίας μπορεί να δεις το led μέσα στον διακόπτη να αναβοσβήνει ελαφρώς.

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## nyannaco

> Δουλεύω πάντα με κλειστή την ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα .


Με κάθε καλή διάθεση:
Αμα κάτι δεν συνδεθεί σωστά, η στραβή μπορεί να γίνει και μετά που θα ξαναδώσεις ρεύμα.
Δεν το βλέπεις, δεν το ακούς, δεν το μυρίζεις, αλλά σκοτώνει! Οχι πειράματα με ανεπαρκείς γνώσεις.

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## DimMani

> Με κάθε καλή διάθεση:
> Αμα κάτι δεν συνδεθεί σωστά, η στραβή μπορεί να γίνει και μετά που θα ξαναδώσεις ρεύμα.
> Δεν το βλέπεις, δεν το ακούς, δεν το μυρίζεις, αλλά σκοτώνει! Οχι πειράματα με ανεπαρκείς γνώσεις.


Με πολύμετρο μπορώ να εντοπίσω την γείωση και πώς  ; Ή μήπως δεν έχει γείωση , όπως λέει ο chipakos-original ; Ο ηλεκτρολόγος , εδώ που κατοικώ , μπορεί να έλθει αύριο , ή σε κανένα μήνα , οπότε υποχρεούμαι να ασχοληθώ με πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζω , αλλά προσπαθώ να μάθω .

----------


## νεκταριοος

> _ΚαληΣπέρα . Αγόρασα την πρίζα της φωτογραφίας(είναι η πίσω πλευρά της) , με 2 διακόπτες και με ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι λειτουργίας , όμως δεν ξέρω πως να την συνδέσω . Από τον τοίχο βγαίνουν 3 καλώδια , 1 με ρεύμα και 2 χωρίς . Ποιο καλώδιο συνδέω και πού ; Κάθε υπόδειξη ευπρόσδεκτη . Ευχαριστώ ._


οταν εβαλα στο γοογλε το 2006/5uc μου δειχνει ενα κομιτατερ διπλο διακοπτη, αρα αυτο που μας δειχνεται δεν ειναι πριζα στο ποστ 1 γραφεται για πριζα  που κανω λαθος ?

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## DimMani

> οταν εβαλα στο γοογλε το 2006/5uc μου δειχνει ενα κομιτατερ διπλο διακοπτη, αρα αυτο που μας δειχνεται δεν ειναι πριζα στο ποστ 1 γραφεται για πριζα  που κανω λαθος ?


Το ζήτησα και το α_γόρασα ως εντοιχιζόμενη πρίζα , όμως είναι αυτό που λες ότι είναι , άρα τι κάνω ;_

----------


## chipakos-original

> Με πολύμετρο μπορώ να εντοπίσω την γείωση και πώς  ; Ή μήπως δεν έχει γείωση , όπως λέει ο chipakos-original ; Ο ηλεκτρολόγος , εδώ που κατοικώ , μπορεί να έλθει αύριο , ή σε κανένα μήνα , οπότε υποχρεούμαι να ασχοληθώ με πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζω , αλλά προσπαθώ να μάθω .


Για πες τελικά εκεί που θέλεις να τοποθετήσεις είχε από παλιά μπρίζα ή ήταν διακόπτης για φως?? Εννοώ ότι κάτι αφαίρεσες για να θέλεις να τοποθετήσεις το καινούριο.Τι αφαίρεσες από τον τοίχο?? Μπορείς να βγάλεις μία φωτογραφία??για να καταλάβουμε αφορά φωτιστικό τελικά ή μπρίζα??

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## DimMani

> Για πες τελικά εκεί που θέλεις να τοποθετήσεις είχε από παλιά μπρίζα ή ήταν διακόπτης για φως?? Εννοώ ότι κάτι αφαίρεσες για να θέλεις να τοποθετήσεις το καινούριο.Τι αφαίρεσες από τον τοίχο?? Μπορείς να βγάλεις μία φωτογραφία??για να καταλάβουμε αφορά φωτιστικό τελικά ή μπρίζα??


Είχε επίσης 2πλό διακόπτη , εντοιχισμένη πρίζα , ή όπως θέλεις πέστο , για 2 φώτα , κουζίνα και αποθήκη , με μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν είχε ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι . Επειδή αφήνουμε μόνιμα αναμμένο το φως της αποθήκης , το οποίο λόγω κλειστής πόρτας δεν φαίνεται , γι αυτό επέλεξα την ένδειξη , τη οποία φαντάστηκα ότι θα έχω όταν ανάβουν και όχι όταν σβήνουν τα φώτα . Αν δεν αρκούν αυτά , να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες του παλιού και του καινούργιου .

----------


## chipakos-original

Ωραία αφού είχε από παλιά διπλό διακόπτη τότε ισχύουν αυτά που σου έχω γράψει στο #9 Αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι να βλέπεις πότε είναι αναμμένο το φως της αποθήκης τότε θα συνδέσεις τον διακόπτη στην πλευρά που ενεργοποιείται το ενδεικτικό. Οπως σου περιέγραψα πιο επάνω το ενδεικτικό πάνω στον διακόπτη θα ανάβει όταν το φως της αποθήκης είναι σβηστό οπότε μπορείς να αντιληφθείς την αλλαγή κατάστασης. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν διακόπτες με ανάστροφη λειτουργία γιατί όταν ανάβεις το φως δεν έχει και κάποιο νόημα να ανάβει και ένα φως στον ίδιο τον διακόπτη και επειδή δεν υπάρχει ουδέτερος σε κανένα διακόπτη δεν γίνεται να ανάβει λαμπάκι πάνω στον διακόπτη.Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις έναν χρονοδιακόπτη στο φως της αποθήκης (μέσα στην αποθήκη) οπότε όταν θα ξεχάσεις τον διακόπτη στην θέση ON τότε μετά την παρέλευση του επιλεγμένου χρόνου το φως θα σβήνει αυτόματα.Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αν θυμηθείς να σβήσεις το φως θα σβήσει και η λάμπα , αν όμως την ξεχάσεις αναμμένη τότε αυτή θα σβήσει μετά την παρέλευση του προρυθμισμένου χρόνου.

----------

DimMani (05-12-18)

----------


## DimMani

> Ωραία αφού είχε από παλιά διπλό διακόπτη τότε ισχύουν αυτά που σου έχω γράψει στο #9 Αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι να βλέπεις πότε είναι αναμμένο το φως της αποθήκης τότε θα συνδέσεις τον διακόπτη στην πλευρά που ενεργοποιείται το ενδεικτικό. Οπως σου περιέγραψα πιο επάνω το ενδεικτικό πάνω στον διακόπτη θα ανάβει όταν το φως της αποθήκης είναι σβηστό οπότε μπορείς να αντιληφθείς την αλλαγή κατάστασης. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν διακόπτες με ανάστροφη λειτουργία γιατί όταν ανάβεις το φως δεν έχει και κάποιο νόημα να ανάβει και ένα φως στον ίδιο τον διακόπτη και επειδή δεν υπάρχει ουδέτερος σε κανένα διακόπτη δεν γίνεται να ανάβει λαμπάκι πάνω στον διακόπτη.Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις έναν χρονοδιακόπτη στο φως της αποθήκης (μέσα στην αποθήκη) οπότε όταν θα ξεχάσεις τον διακόπτη στην θέση ON τότε μετά την παρέλευση του επιλεγμένου χρόνου το φως θα σβήνει αυτόματα.Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αν θυμηθείς να σβήσεις το φως θα σβήσει και η λάμπα , αν όμως την ξεχάσεις αναμμένη τότε αυτή θα σβήσει μετά την παρέλευση του προρυθμισμένου χρόνου.


_Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα ακόμη διπλό διακόπτη που χάλασε , πολύ κοντά στον υπό συζήτησην  . Αυτός που έφτιαξα έχει 2 ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια και 1 ουδέτερο . Ενώ αυτός που προσπαθώ , έχει 1 ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο και 2 ουδέτερα , τον οποίο συνέδεσα και...εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα (για μένα το λέω) , όταν κλείνω τους διακόπτες και ανάβει η ενδεικτική λυχνία , αναβοσβήνει κάθε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα η ενδεικτική λυχνία και η λάμπα της αποθήκης . Βαρέθηκα θα βάλω τον παλιό διακόπτη , αλλά έτσι για την ιστορία , τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ;;_

----------


## chipakos-original

> _Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα ακόμη διπλό διακόπτη που χάλασε , πολύ κοντά στον υπό συζήτησην  . Αυτός που έφτιαξα έχει 2 ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια και 1 ουδέτερο . Ενώ αυτός που προσπαθώ , έχει 1 ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο και 2 ουδέτερα , τον οποίο συνέδεσα και...εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα (για μένα το λέω) , όταν κλείνω τους διακόπτες και ανάβει η ενδεικτική λυχνία , αναβοσβήνει κάθε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα η ενδεικτική λυχνία και η λάμπα της αποθήκης . Βαρέθηκα θα βάλω τον παλιό διακόπτη , αλλά έτσι για την ιστορία , τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ;;_


Ας μείνουμε στο ότι ανάβει η λάμπα της αποθήκης και το ενδεικτικό κάθε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα. Οταν λες ανάβει εννοείς με όλη την ένταση κανονικά...?? ή απλά φωτίζει λίγο ο γλόμπος και σβήνει??αυτήν την παρενέργεια στην είπα ότι θα συμβεί στο #9 και εννοούσα όχι μόνο το ενδεικτικό πάνω στον διακόπτη αλλά και η ίδια η λάμπα.Αυτό συμβαίνει απ το LED που υπάρχει μέσα στον διακόπτη.Για πες μου τι απ΄όλα αυτά συμβαίνει.

----------


## νεκταριοος

[QUOTE=DimMani;597809]_Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα ακόμη διπλό διακόπτη που χάλασε , πολύ κοντά στον υπό συζήτησην  . Αυτός που έφτιαξα έχει 2 ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια και 1 ουδέτερο . Ενώ αυτός που προσπαθώ , έχει 1 ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο και 2 ουδέτερα 
_κυριοι στους διακοπτες δεν παει ουδετερος  ΠΟΤΕ  μονο στους ρευματοδωτες πριζες δηλαδη

----------


## DimMani

[QUOTE=νεκταριοος;597811]


> _Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα ακόμη διπλό διακόπτη που χάλασε , πολύ κοντά στον υπό συζήτησην  . Αυτός που έφτιαξα έχει 2 ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια και 1 ουδέτερο . Ενώ αυτός που προσπαθώ , έχει 1 ηλεκτροφόρο καλώδιο και 2 ουδέτερα 
> _κυριοι στους διακοπτες δεν παει ουδετερος  ΠΟΤΕ  μονο στους ρευματοδωτες πριζες δηλαδη


Στην ανάρτηση 13 γράφω , "Το ζήτησα και το α_γόρασα ως εντοιχιζόμενη πρίζα" και προσθέτω , με διπλό διακόπτη και ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι λειτουργίας . Αντ'αυτού μου έδωσαν με ένδειξη ότι οι διακόπτες είναι κλειστοί ..._

----------


## DimMani

> Ας μείνουμε στο ότι ανάβει η λάμπα της αποθήκης και το ενδεικτικό κάθε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα. Οταν λες ανάβει εννοείς με όλη την ένταση κανονικά...?? ή απλά φωτίζει λίγο ο γλόμπος και σβήνει??αυτήν την παρενέργεια στην είπα ότι θα συμβεί στο #9 και εννοούσα όχι μόνο το ενδεικτικό πάνω στον διακόπτη αλλά και η ίδια η λάμπα.Αυτό συμβαίνει απ το LED που υπάρχει μέσα στον διακόπτη.Για πες μου τι απ΄όλα αυτά συμβαίνει.


_"Ανάβει με όλη την ένταση και ο γλόμπος/λάμπα και το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι" διαρκεί κλάσμα του δ/πτου , αλλά επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς . Δεν πρόσεξα αν αναβοσβήνουν συγχρόνως , η εναλλάξ ._

----------


## chipakos-original

> _"Ανάβει με όλη την ένταση και ο γλόμπος/λάμπα και το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι" διαρκεί κλάσμα του δ/πτου , αλλά επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς . Δεν πρόσεξα αν αναβοσβήνουν συγχρόνως , η εναλλάξ ._


Αν λες κάθε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα ότι ανάβει με όλη την ένταση τότε έχεις ένα φλιπ φλοπ χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει κύκλωμα . Δεν γίνονται αυτά. Να έχεις μία λάμπα LED που λόγω χαμηλής κατανάλωσης να φωτίζει ελαφρώς το καταλαβαίνω να έχεις λάμπα οικονομίας οι οποίες και αυτές αναβόσβηναν ελαφριά κι αυτό το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά να ανάβει η λάμπα με όλη την ένταση αυτό δεν υπάρχει,,,,,,,βραχυκύκλωσα το κεφάλι μου. Τι λάμπα έχεις βάλει εκεί σε αυτή τη θέση... και πόσα Watt είναι??

----------


## DimMani

> Αν λες κάθε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα ότι ανάβει με όλη την ένταση τότε έχεις ένα φλιπ φλοπ χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει κύκλωμα . Δεν γίνονται αυτά. Να έχεις μία λάμπα LED που λόγω χαμηλής κατανάλωσης να φωτίζει ελαφρώς το καταλαβαίνω να έχεις λάμπα οικονομίας οι οποίες και αυτές αναβόσβηναν ελαφριά κι αυτό το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά να ανάβει η λάμπα με όλη την ένταση αυτό δεν υπάρχει,,,,,,,βραχυκύκλωσα το κεφάλι μου. Τι λάμπα έχεις βάλει εκεί σε αυτή τη θέση... και πόσα Watt είναι??


Ο 1 διακόπτης ανάβει 1 philips 23w ww 827 και ο άλλος 2 σπότ .

----------


## chipakos-original

H λάμπα η Philips είναι λάμπα οικονομίας και η συμπεριφορά μεταβάλλεται αναλόγως τον τύπο της λάμπας και την μάρκα της λάμπας. Οταν συνδέσεις λάμπα οικονομίας τότε λόγω του ενδεικτικού που υπάρχει μέσα στη λάμπα θα αναβοσβήνει η λάμπα ελαφρώς σου το έχω γράψει πιο επάνω, αφού λες ότι η λάμπα ανάβει και φωτοβολεί ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ τότε η συνδεσμολογία σου μέσα στον διακόπτη είναι λάθος .

----------


## DimMani

> H λάμπα η Philips είναι λάμπα οικονομίας και η συμπεριφορά μεταβάλλεται αναλόγως τον τύπο της λάμπας και την μάρκα της λάμπας. Οταν συνδέσεις λάμπα οικονομίας τότε λόγω του ενδεικτικού που υπάρχει μέσα στη λάμπα θα αναβοσβήνει η λάμπα ελαφρώς σου το έχω γράψει πιο επάνω, αφού λες ότι η λάμπα ανάβει και φωτοβολεί ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ τότε η συνδεσμολογία σου μέσα στον διακόπτη είναι λάθος .


Το"λάθος" το οποίο το πιστεύω κι εγώ , εμπεριέχει κίνδυνο ; Αν ναι τι κάνω  . Ο "ειδικός" θα έλθει όποτε θέλει και είναι ο ίδιος που έκανε την εγκατάσταση , οπότε ότι κάνω θα το κάνω εγώ . Είμαι όλος αυτιά .

----------


## chipakos-original

> Το"λάθος" το οποίο το πιστεύω κι εγώ , εμπεριέχει κίνδυνο ; Αν ναι τι κάνω  . Ο "ειδικός" θα έλθει όποτε θέλει και είναι ο ίδιος που έκανε την εγκατάσταση , οπότε ότι κάνω θα το κάνω εγώ . Είμαι όλος αυτιά .


Δεν μπορείς εσύ αγαπητέ...λυπάμαι. Αφού πρέπει να επέμβει κάποιος στην εγκατάσταση εσύ δεν είναι ασφαλές να το κάνεις.

----------

nyannaco (07-12-18)

----------


## klik

Εχεις φωτογραφίες της συνδεσμολογίας με τον παλιο πριζοδιακοπτη πριν επεμβεις;

----------


## DimMani

Τα παράτησα ως έχουν . Για να παρέμβω χρειάζομαι έναν γνώστη με απεριόριστη υπομονή , για τις συνεχείς ερωτήσεις που θα κάνω .

----------

